# انتظر منكم تعليقات جادة على آخر مشاريعي



## cadmax4 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
رمضان مبارك للجميع اعاده الله علينا بمزيد من الاجر والمغفرة

هذه آخر مشاريعي في طور الانجاز ان شاء الله وانتظر منكم تعليقات جادة وبناءة لتعم الفائدة على الجميع....وشكرا لكم مسبقا

المشروع الاول وهو ملحق لمحكمة مدينة وهران غرب الجزائر Palais de Justice​




[]
















والمشروع الثاني خاص بنقابة محامين الغرب الجزائري 
Maison des Avocats d'Oran









http://genietech.e-monsite.com/


----------



## cadmax4 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

واليكم اخواني هذه الصورة للتهيئة العمرانية ثم الاشراف الهندسي لبناء حي سكني مكون من 3800 وحدة سكنية ثم اصبح بعد ذلك ل 2600 وحدة سكنية Haut Standing


----------



## أنا معماري (2 سبتمبر 2009)

أخي cadmax4

أعمال مميزة .... بالتوفيق
بقالي فترة لم أستمتع بمثل هذا المستوي
بالنسبة للمحكمة مستوي عالي من التصميم و الأخراج
بس ياريت عرض المساقط للأستفادة و الأكتفاء بمشروع واحد
لأن الشغل يستحق ذالك
.......................تحياتي.....................


----------



## صالح أبوزيد (2 سبتمبر 2009)

أعمال رائعة و أتمنى لك التوفيق و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس ألأجيال (2 سبتمبر 2009)

that is very good work


----------



## معماري3 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

لأ بجد ممتاز
ماشاء الله عليك
بس المبنى التاني لقطة المنظور مش موضحاه عشان واخدها من تحت أوي


----------



## cadmax4 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الشكر لاخواني محمد احمد شعير . صالح أبوزيد . مهندس ألأجيال . معماري3 على مروركم الكريم 

اما بانسبة لك اخي معماري3 فاليك هذه الصورة تكملة للصور المعروضة للمشروع الثاني


----------



## معماري3 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااااا يا أخي مبنى رائع بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## mohamed2009 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## cadmax4 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

الشكر لاخواني معماري3 و mohamed2009 على مروركم الكريم 
ننتظر منكم المزيد من التعليقات البناءة


----------



## أغيد الفرا (3 سبتمبر 2009)

شغل حلو كتيير

بس ممكن سؤال .. شو الـ concept او الفكرة التصميمية لهدول المشروعين ؟


----------



## cadmax4 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخي أغيد الفرا 
اما بالنسبة لل concept او الفكرة التصميمية للمشروعين ؟
METAPHOR بين الوظيفية والبيانية اي الفكرة اتت من حيث المبدء كعلاقة بين الوظيفة وهي القضاء والحكم بين الناس والحرية المطلقة للناس وكمحصلة هي الحرية المطلقة للافراد لاكن مقيدة بالقوانين والمواد LOIS ET CLOSES DONC RELATION ENTRE LIBERTE CONDITIONE PAR LES LOIS ET STRURCURE PAR DES CLOSES
ويمكن لك مشاهدة ان الشكل او الحجم بصفة عامة يوحي بالحرية والحركة لاكن الغطاء الخارجي يعطي شرعية وينظم هذه الحرية عبر القوانين والتي يمكن ملاحضتها كغطائين وكذا المواد مكونة للقانون وهي عبارة نوافذ متباينة ومختلفة المقاييس لان المادة الواحدة لا تشبه الاخري


----------



## أغيد الفرا (3 سبتمبر 2009)

حلو و الله

يعطيك العافية


----------



## cadmax4 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخي أغيد الفرا


----------



## ميرا1985 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

تصميم روعه 
ويعطيكم الف عافية 
وموفقين دوووووووووووووم


----------



## انسة كرفسة (3 سبتمبر 2009)

عمل مميز ورائع بالتوفيق ان شاء الله ودائما بنجاح.......


----------



## cadmax4 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الشكر لميرا1985 و انسة كرفسة على مروركم الكريم
وننتظر منكم دوما تعليقات بناءة


----------



## ابراهيم ناجى (4 سبتمبر 2009)

أعمال رائعة و أتمنى لك التوفيق و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سهام الخطاب (4 سبتمبر 2009)

أعمال مميزة بالفعل و المستوي اكثر من رائع مستوي عالي من التصميم و الأخراج خاصة المحكمة
اما بالنسبة للmetophor فالفكرة اكثر من رائعة....بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## cadmax4 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الشكر لاخي ابراهيم ناجى واختي سهام الخطاب على مروركم الكريم


----------



## أنا معماري (10 سبتمبر 2009)

ياريت عرض المساقط عرض المساقط حتي تكون الأفادة أكثر
...........................تحياتي............................


----------



## Ahmed fekry (12 سبتمبر 2009)

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل جدااااااااااااا


----------



## رهف (12 سبتمبر 2009)

مشاءالله مشروع حلو بتوفيق


----------



## حسن مشهور (14 سبتمبر 2009)

cadmax4 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> رمضان مبارك للجميع اعاده الله علينا بمزيد من الاجر والمغفرة
> هذه آخر مشاريعي في طور الانجاز ان شاء الله وانتظر منكم تعليقات جادة وبناءة لتعم الفائدة على الجميع....وشكرا لكم مسبقا
> المشروع الاول وهو ملحق لمحكمة مدينة وهران غرب الجزائر palais de justice
> http://genietech.e-monsite.com/


 
كل عام وأنت بألف خير أخي الكريم .
إذا كنت بالفعل تنشد تعليقات جادة وبناءة .. فأرجو وضع قائمة بمعطيات المشروع ومتطلباته ، وكذلك المساقط الأفقية لنتـبين كيف أمكنك تحقيق ذلك .. وإن كنت ألحظ حرفية مميزة في الإخراج .
وفقك الله​


----------



## سهام معمر (16 سبتمبر 2009)

salam alikom,
d'abord je tiens à vous remercier sur les travaux que vous avez effectués, mais pour pouvoir apprécier , je crois qu'il faut les situer dans leur environnement.
Est ce que vous avez fait une insertion environnementale, du futur bâtiment avec son environnement , pour voir l'intégration du futur bâtiment par rapport au tissu urbain existant, de la ville d'Oran.
Concernant l'aménagement urbain il faut que vous nous faites voir , l'ilot aménagé et ses alentours ,pour voir si vous avez bien contribué à la continuité de la croissance du tissu urbain de la ville d'Oran.
je vous souhaite bonne Chance et Saha IDEK in challah..


----------



## alzobary (16 سبتمبر 2009)

تصاميم رائعه بارك الله فيك


----------



## roooooooooon (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم cadmax4 وبجد مشاريع رووووووووووووعة موفق


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (7 ديسمبر 2009)

إسمح لي ان أحييك فقلما نجد تصاميم جميلة كهذه بصراحة عندك حس فني جميل بارك الله فيك وأسأل الله لك مزيدا من التفوق والإبداع ....
ويسعدني أن أوجه لك كلمات الشكر لأنك تستحقها بصدق....:56:


----------



## eng-rgdarch (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مشروع كتيير حلو وفيه ديزاين


----------



## cadmax4 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الشكر الجزيل على مروركم الكريم اخي . Siham boug . eng-rgdarch . roooooooooon . alzobary. حسن مشهور .

اما بانسبة لاخي العزيز عاشـ الجنة ـق لي الشرف الكبير بقيامك زيارة وتامل محتوى هذه الصفحة وهذا تواضع منك و يفرحني أن أوجه لك اسما كلمات الشكر و التقدير... فشكرا لك اخي العزيز فيصل الشريف وبارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك 
كما اعتذر للجميع عن عدم امكانية وضع المخططات والمساقط لان الامر غير وارد حاليا وكما تعلمون ان عرض مثل هذه المشاريع يجب فيه الاحتياط كونها مشاريع حكومية حساسة نوعا ما....والشكر للجميع


----------



## ktkat (8 ديسمبر 2009)

روووووووووعه


----------



## أنا معماري (2 فبراير 2015)

للرفع​


----------



## تالية القران (2 فبراير 2015)

اكثر بل اكثراكثر من راااااااااااائع :75:


----------

